# 3 day old daughter with rotten egg burps!



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

What causes this?

I am already Gluten and Dairy free--but could it be something else in my milk(that JUST came in BTW) bothering her? thanks for any help--also wanted to know if it's anything I need to call my Dr. about. I don't think I want to give her gripe water so young--WDYT?

could it be anythng in my prenatals? (whole food, RAW)


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

moved to breastfeeding


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

My midwife told me that just the act of milk coming in can upset their gut. The flow is so much faster since the volume is so much more. She told me to expect some fussiness, gas and crying for 24 h after my milk came in, and to wait for 48 h before changing anything.

Good luck!


----------



## moxielou (Jun 15, 2005)

My little guy had that too--right around the same age. It cleared up pretty quickly, but I can't remember when really. (those first weeks are a blur).

I did ask the Pediatrician. We were in for our 5 day check-up anyway, and I brought it up; she said it was not anything to be concerned with.

I did have a theory, though: I was putting a lot of lanoish on my nipples since they hurt. The sulphur smell stopped around the time I backed off the lanoish; could be a coincidence though.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for atleast reassuring me..I haven't pulled out any lansinoh yet--so I guess that theory isn't for me


----------

